# Where to watch Man Utd vs Man City on Saturday?



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive recently moved to the greens. No internet hence why ive not joined more of the forum nights!!!

Saturday is a big day, Manchester derby is taking place and im wondering where is the best place to watch this? Looking for something near the greens so i can have a few drinks whilst enjoying my boys in blue beating Man U.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

zoglug said:


> Ive recently moved to the greens. No internet hence why ive not joined more of the forum nights!!!
> 
> Saturday is a big day, Manchester derby is taking place and im wondering where is the best place to watch this? Looking for something near the greens so i can have a few drinks whilst enjoying my boys in blue beating Man U.


Hi Zoglug, try Nelson's at Media Rotana TECOM, they may show it. There's also a sports bar at the Holiday Inn Al Barsha.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and the sports bar at the Crown Plaza on SZR, forgot the name...although if I recall correctly that's the manutd fans 'official' bar!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Crown & Lion in Byblos Hotel in TECOM (very close to you) is a Man City bar IIRC. That'll defintiely have it on too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> The Crown & Lion in Byblos Hotel in TECOM (very close to you) is a Man City bar IIRC. That'll defintiely have it on too.


Is it a Man City pub? Got the impression that it was a general sports bar from when I've been in. Anyway with regards to the OP, every pub/bar in Dubai will have this game on.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

From the greens theres loads of places which will have this game on within a short cab ride. Agree with Dizzy and Gavtek, byblos and media rotano both good for live footie, Rotano may need to get there early to get a decent view of the big screen.

I had a mate here a few weeks ago who is a Man C fan, he went to the underground pub at Hatboor grand, just over the SZR from you said it was mostly Man C fans in there and seemed to be a resident spot for them.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Underground is the official bar for the Liverpool supporters, they've got signs and pictures up and even give the punters membership cards for the Dubai Reds. Wouldn't go there unless you want to leave withour your wallet!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> The Underground is the official bar for the Liverpool supporters, they've got signs and pictures up and even give the punters membership cards for the Dubai Reds. Wouldn't go there unless you want to leave withour your wallet!


Well you live and learn, will avoid the place then dont want bricks under my feet and my shoes nicked .

Dont suppose there is an offical pub for Walsall supporters? .....No? thought not will get my coat


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry ive not replied....ive finally got the internet installed!!!

Thanks for all the suggestions....turns out om off to the Underground bar! Some friends of my girlfriends have invited me out with them......unfortunate things is.....there all Man U supporters!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Well you live and learn, will avoid the place then dont want bricks under my feet and my shoes nicked .
> 
> Dont suppose there is an offical pub for *Walsall supporters*? .....No? thought not will get my coat


LOL - Come on you Wolves!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dozza said:


> LOL - Come on you Wolves!


There a few Wolves fans that meet up Loca, Dubai Marine. Which isn't too bad a boozer by all accounts.


----------

